# Feedback on L279?



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

According to Darkman (http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=668211&postcount=204) and DISH Network's Tech Portal,

We're expecting L279 update for the 921 on Thursday, 9/27/06. My 921 didn't get an update yet so hopefully by end of today it will. So with that said, I wanted to open up a new thread to discuss feedback on the changes with the L279 release. I'm hoping it'll fix a number of nagging bugs since L276 and before!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

It's Friday and still no L279 here.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Saturday and still a no show.

A beta tester must have actually found a bug before release.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing here either.

Did have a new problem pop up on my system though today. Even though I have the menu transparancy to none and same with the guide, I had it. Nothing short of a hard boot cleared it.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

For me at least, the number of major things they could break exceeds the number of minor bugs they could fix. So I can't say that I'm looking forward to this update.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does the 921 still have that option not to download new software?

I'm pretty happy with it now. I don't want it messing everything up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Unless they have added in the last 6 months. THe answer is no.


----------

